# ISO TNT Corned Beef Hash



## norgeskog (Mar 20, 2005)

HJELPEN....need a recipe PLEASE.  want to cook corned beef hash with the balance of the St. Pat's dinner, and cannot find one.  I know what is supposed to go into it, but somehow does not taste right?


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 20, 2005)

Do you mean red flannel hash?Great story behind the name & tasty too.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 20, 2005)

Suspecting her husband of unfaithfulness a mining camp wife, who was also ran a boarding house, awoke in a bitter mood. When she went to cook breakfast for the miners she noticed the laundry hanging to dry in the kitchen. In a fit of anger she grabbed her husband's red flannel long johns, ground them up and threw them into the hash she was preparing. The breakfast was served and the miners kept asking for more of that "bright red hash". The wife had ground up her husband's only pair of red flannels, so she substituted beet in the next batch of hash. They proved to be just as popular. 1 c. diced potato 1 med. onion, chopped 8 oz. corned beef 2 eggs Salt and pepper to taste

Slowly fry the beets, potato, onion, and corned beef until done. Fry or poach eggs and place on top. Serve immediately.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 20, 2005)

just use leftover corned beef & veggies+beets top with eggs


----------

